# Exotic Keepers Forum offline



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Apologies for any inconvenience. I have returned from a weekend away collecting and delivering animals and was unable to resolve the problem but am now trying to find out more from the tech guys who host the forum.

The forum has never been down this long so hope not too many withdrawal symptoms going on :lol2:

All being well we will be back up and running asap.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Update at last. EKF should be back with us in 1 - 2 hours according to the mainframe.

All safe no major problems and now on bigger faster server :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It worked, EKF is now up and running once again:2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh thank goodness, I was getting the shakes hehe!
-
Elina


----------

